# Good websites for 12 year old girls?



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

Dd want's to chat but after checking out some of her sites, all I can say is yikes, thanks for Norton!!! So she is feeling way left out of places to go to on the web, anyone have any suggestions for 11 (almost 12 year old girls?) TIA!


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.sheroescentral.com/


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

Try www.kidscom.com


----------

